

Google+ For iOS Awaiting App Store Approval - joejohnson
http://mashable.com/2011/07/04/google-plus-ios/

======
flocial
The big problem with the mobile social platform right now is that it's all
left to the whim of platform owners to "approve" these apps. It's about as
social as a street protest in Iran. You might get away with it, you might get
beat with a club. The main paradox is that you social and open don't mix. We
choose the people we socialize with but we don't want to be limited in our
choices.

~~~
mrspandex
By "platform owners," you mean Apple, right? I'm not aware of Android
requiring any approval.

------
rakkhi
Are people using G+ on Android? How is it? Especially on a tablet? Can't wait
for this to be approved.

~~~
ben1040
The interface is really nice on a phone. Clean, very responsive. The image
auto-upload is a really spiffy feature, but I feel a little creeped out about
it, even if it does upload everything to a private Picasa album and I need to
act to make images public.

The integrated group conversation feature ("Huddle") is really slick.

Not as nice on a Honeycomb tablet; you get the typical "just stretch the phone
interface" behavior. It's still usable, but just not optimal. Honestly I'm a
little surprised they didn't push this app out the door without a tablet-
specific interface.

~~~
rakkhi
Do you find yourself using hangouts on the mobile? This is a feature I could
see leaving on all day on the iPad (on free wireless and plugged into power)

~~~
ben1040
Sadly the hangout feature isn't implemented in the mobile app; it's the top
feature on my wishlist. It's something I'd certainly like to be able to use on
my tablet for sure.

The only "real time" group conversation feature is "Huddle," which is just a
group text chat -- and this feature isn't available on the website at all,
only on the native mobile app. I've only used this feature once; I might use
it more often if I had more friends with Android phones who were also on
Google+.

------
martythemaniak
I wonder if they'll take a year to approve this one too. It duplicates Ping
functionality you know...

~~~
CamperBob
"Pondering..."

"Pondering..."

"Pondering..."

------
gojomo
I have a hunch (but no inside knowledge) that Facebook's big announcement
Wednesday could go beyond the rumored video-chat-via-Skype to include other
alliances.

If new ties to Apple are part of it – Facetime compatibility, perhaps? –
GooPlus on iOS might be facing a big headwind.

~~~
oldstrangers
If that's the case, then a retaliatory removal of the facebook app from the
Android market would seem in order.

~~~
mostly_harmless
That just seems anti-competitory. I wouldn't expect Apple to reject google on
the pretext of working with facebook, and I think it would be even more
ridiculous for google to actually _remove_ a currently existing app of a
competitor.

~~~
oldstrangers
I'm no Nostradamus, but the indications are clear: the world of Big Tech is
about to get very hostile. If Google+ takes off, then Facebook, Twitter, Apple
and Microsoft are going to come out with guns blazing. Acquisitions, mergers,
app removals.

The cloud music front is still up for grabs, something that _should_ be
Apple's to dominate, but so far it's not. Will Apple allow Google's cloud
service on the iPhone? What if Google+ has some kind of cloud music
functionality? Disallow both services?

Twitter, who just buddied up with Apple, obviously has zero interest in
Google+'s very Twitter like stream and @ replies.

Microsoft is in bed with Facebook, and Microsoft has no interest in Android,
let alone anything else to do with Google.

The Tech Wars are coming.

------
RyanKearney
Now I REALLY wish iOS 5 had Facebook or Google+ integration and not this
Twitter crap. Honestly, what percentage of people say to themselves "I have to
post this picture to Twitter right now!" compared to those who want to post it
to Facebook. Same applies for status updates.

